# ***UPDATED*** End Of Year Rolling Road Day!



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

*Amz and Ben's Rolling Road Event* 

OK, so here it is, the _*Official*_ "End Of Year" Rolling Road Day! An excuse for one last get together before the end of the year! What better time to do it, then 12 days before Christmas, with lots of cool air to take advantage of! :twisted:

Date: 13/12/08

Location:
Marlin Motors Engineers
5, Wellington Place
Bletchley
Milton Keynes
Buckinghamshire
MK3 5NA

Map: Click Here!

Price: £40

Further Details:
Merlin Motors use a Maha LPS 3000 rolling road, with the 4wd add on. Full technical specs of the rolling road can be found here.



T7 BNW said:


> Today i spoke with the head engineer there. He has filled me with lots of confidence. I will address each point below
> 
> 2wd drive only on the rolling road
> 
> ...


Disclaimer:
_*I know we may experience issues with this, as per the last rolling road day organised by Adam. I would suggest everybody understands that the results obtained may be incorrect due to problems with the rolling road interpreting data from a car with a Gen1 Haldex. These results obtained on the day MAY BE INCORRECT. If you want a close to accurate reading, run in 2WD at your own responsibility.

As per the last Rolling Road Day, the Tuners of this forum will not be held responsible for unexpected readings. The issue lies with the Rolling Road, not the remap/mods on your car!

This is being organised as a fun day out and that is all!*_

Attendee's: 
T7 BNW - Ben - [smiley=pimp2.gif]
amiTT - Amz - [smiley=indian_chief.gif]
Adam TTR - Adam [smiley=crowngrin.gif] 
Conlechi - Mark [smiley=drummer.gif]
Hark - Matt [smiley=book2.gif]
G12MO X - Sam [smiley=guitarist.gif] 
Hammer216 - ? [smiley=elvis.gif]
caney - Steve :evil:
rustyintegrale - Rich - [smiley=juggle.gif] 
Elaro - ? - [smiley=fireman.gif]
SimonQS - Simon - [smiley=sleeping.gif] - NON RUNNER
ELLIOTT - ? - [smiley=jester.gif]
jamal - jamal - [smiley=kid.gif] 
Bikerz - ? - [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
Hammer216 - ? - [smiley=vulcan.gif]
Naresh - Naresh - [smiley=indian_chief.gif] 
VSPURS - ? - [smiley=jester.gif]
Daveintheuk - Dave - [smiley=kid.gif]
stu_tt - ? - [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
country boy - ? - [smiley=guitarist.gif] - Non Runner
King TT - ? - Non Runner

*TIMETABLE - SEE HERE -* viewtopic.php?p=1329294#p1329294


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im already looking forward to this!! Just hope my boost leak is fixed in time! [smiley=oops.gif]

I would really like to see a good turn out to this. So dont forget to let everyone know. Also gonna be a great opportunity for some smart photos.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Definitely will be a good one, even with a few big turbo cars showing up, would be good to see them run!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What kind of fecking smilie is this? [smiley=clown.gif] :lol: :lol:

You bunch of toss pots... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I deserve this at least... [smiley=juggle.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Amit, I will be coming along, but not going on the rollers, since the cars standard, not a hole lot of point :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I should be able to do this.

Simon would be good for some standard cars to go on, gives a yard stick to measure all the others by.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

SimonQS said:


> Amit, I will be coming along, but not going on the rollers, since the cars standard, not a hole lot of point :roll:


Oh Come on Simon! Get on the rollers, you know you want to! 

I shall add your name down as a non runner, but would be nice for you to change your mind before the event!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> What kind of fecking smilie is this? [smiley=clown.gif] :lol: :lol:
> 
> You bunch of toss pots... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Changed as requested


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

amiTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of fecking smilie is this? [smiley=clown.gif] :lol: :lol:
> ...


Fanks Amit, I knew YOU were my friend! :lol:


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

amiTT said:


> Further Details:
> Merlin Motors use a Maha LPS 3000 rolling road, with the 4wd add on. Full technical specs of the rolling road can be found here: http://www.maha.de/en/2193.asp .


Hi,

I think you may find that this road will not cope well with the Gen1 haldex.

Would like to hope it will be fine, but I am told QST also has the LPS3000 & they pull the fuse & run FWD with the Gen1 haldex.

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Morgan for the dim ones like me, is gen1 haldex only apx cars or all mk1s?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi Hark,

All Mk1 TT 1.8T Quattro's are Gen1 haldex, hope this is of some help.

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Put me down as a maybe i have a standard v6  iI have a mate who lives near here so gives me an excuse to go see him.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Would have loved to have done this to test my remap but i am booked on a Santa Express steam train that day. :x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Would have loved to have done this to test my remap but i am booked on a Santa Express steam train that day. :x


No offering the kiddies a boiled sweet if they sit on your lap... :lol: :lol: :lol:

And before the Brand/Ross police come out, it was a joke... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

ELLIOTT said:


> Put me down as a maybe i have a standard v6  iI have a mate who lives near here so gives me an excuse to go see him.


Added


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What about Morgan's comment Amit? If they can't do 4WD is there any point? I'm not sure why running with a fuse removed should affect a power measurement being taken but I can't help thinking about the accuracy and also the problems experienced at Adam's rolling road day... :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

As per the original post. I am waiting to have this discussion with their Head guy.

Its all down to the config of the rolling road. These guys have apparently (according to an employee) got it all configured in a way that it should handle the TT's fine. Although i still want confirmation from their head guy. They work with Revo on many occasions and as far as the employee knew they never had to remove the fuse or run in 2wd.

So bare with us.

On another note, i have heard LOTS AND LOTS (not just one or two) of people who have always run Rolling Roads in 2wd, and the results have always been accurate and they havent had any haldex problems. But i am not going to be held responsible for any one else doing this. Although i may end up doing it my self if thats all they can do. Im undecided right now.

One of those guys is currently booked to come with us, and im sure he will add comments about this.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I know we may experience issues with this, as per the last rolling road day organised by Adam. I would suggest everybody understands that the results obtained may be incorrect due to problems with the rolling road interpreting data from a car with a Gen1 Haldex. These results obtained on the day *MAY BE INCORRECT*. If you want a close to accurate reading, run in 2WD at your own responsibility.

As per the last Rolling Road Day, *the Tuners of this forum will not be held responsible for unexpected readings. The issue lies with the Rolling Road, not the remap/mods on your car!*

This is being organised as a fun day out and that is all!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im in. Il contact Hawk and G12MO closer to time to arrange to drive over with them hopefully


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Amz i may be able to make this. Can my mate come along in his 07 S3 with Gen 2 haldex?

If so, put us down as a maybe


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Jamal,

We would love to see you, but we wanna keep this event, just for TT's. Hope this doesnt mean you wont come!

Unless every one else feels different i think well stick to this rule for now.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Having spoken to a very trust worthy source about this and giving them the details of the rolling road I got the following feedback.

They would not recommend running in 2wd and the figures are likely to pretty inaccurate.

However

They also think that particular RR is pretty good and should be able to handle 4wd

However the fans aren't great and so massive heatsoak is probably going to screw the figures.

Having second thoughts, mainly due to the cooling.

Where have all the big turbo lot been for RRs? Someone must have had a good experience.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hark,don't worry too much about it mate.it's a chance to meet people and get a rough idea as to what power your cars making  btw i found chipped uk to be quite good.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Should be able to make the 13th, will tell the wife I am going xmas shopping 

Ran mine in 2wd at JBS as they only have a 2wd dyno, seems to be the 'done thing' for Gen 1 cars.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

elrao said:


> Should be able to make the 13th, will tell the wife I am going xmas shopping
> 
> Ran mine in 2wd at JBS as they only have a 2wd dyno, seems to be the 'done thing' for Gen 1 cars.


Wicked! Name is already down!



caney said:


> Hark,don't worry too much about it mate.it's a chance to meet people and get a rough idea as to what power your cars making  btw i found chipped uk to be quite good.


Exactly the attitude I was looking for! 

Shame I may not be able to run, although me and my TT will be there.. Dodgy gearbox may stop my fun


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Liking everyone's attitude.

Matt, its going to be a freezing cold day, with fans. I will also discuss the heat issue with the engineer tomorrow. But im not worried about that. So your coming whether you like it or not! 

Amz. You'Ll be up and running before then i know it! Also quick gear changes aren't necessary. so as long as your chilled on the gears you'll be fine.

Man im looking forward to this, but would love some more people. Hope everyone is spreading the messages. (adding it to their sig maybe! )


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

This is my first meet so to speak, so I will be there even if the car gives nothing special - not going to stop me driving it..


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hammer216 said:


> This is my first meet so to speak, so I will be there even if the car gives nothing special - not going to stop me driving it..


That's what we like to hear mate!! Looking forward to seeing you!

Amitt you have Bikerz name in the list twice.

OK everyone. Big update on this.

Today i spoke with the head engineer there. He has filled me with lots of confidence. I will address each point below

2wd drive only on the rolling road

He completely agreed it will ruin your haldex running in 2wd. He would never recommend this. He has assured me he would *NOT* have a problem getting accurate figures from all our TT's. What he did mention is sometimes (NOT ALWAYS) the plot may look strange. He has seen on some TT's when the power is shifted from front wheels to rear wheels the plot goes a bit mad, BUT even when the plot looks strange it still gives an accurate final figure of BHP.

Heat problems.

Again. He really doesn't feel this is going to be an issue. We are doing it at a great time as its freezing outside. His main doors will be open and the fans are just in front of them basically sucking in air from the outside. There is no heating that will be on, so people prepare for a cold day! 

BBQ.

Ive managed to get him to agree to do this as long as we have 10 or more people. BUT. I need to get some definite numbers by Monday next week.

I just want to stress again. Please don't use this as a day to get most exact figure out of your car. I don't want people phoning their tuners after the day saying "i'm not producing the power you said i would". This is going to be a fun day out where we can all have a giggle and get a pretty dam good idea of what BHP our cars our running, and far more importantly what others are running with different mods and maps.

I can negotiate cheaper prices with every 5 people we get. With 10 -15 people its going to be £40 per head. If we can get more than 15 people i reckon i can get it down to £35 a head, 20 people or more and its £30 a head.

Basically Gents this is a GO GO GO!! Please all confirm your attendance below.

Man im really looking forward to this!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm in Ben (just for the cuddle)... :wink: When do we pay?

Cheers

rich


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Ben, original post updated 



Hammer216 said:


> This is my first meet so to speak, so I will be there even if the car gives nothing special - not going to stop me driving it..


You're on the list!



T7 BNW said:


> Amitt you have Bikerz name in the list twice.


Removed one, cheers for the head's up!



rustyintegrale said:


> I'm in Ben (just for the cuddle)... :wink: When do we pay?


It will be on the day (I believe...)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Lets create some heathy competition.... <mwa ha ha ha ha ha!! :twisted: >

My cars gonna whip Ben and Amits cars arse yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay lol  :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Lets create some heathy competition.... <mwa ha ha ha ha ha!! :twisted: >
> ...


Course.... your cars all placebo.... just own up and tell everyone its really a 180 :lol:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Will deffo be there, wife thinks I am going Xmas shopping 

Time to order some stuff on the internet and hide it in the garage until the 13th, then put it in some shopping bags to march back through the doors with!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

elrao said:


> Will deffo be there, wife thinks I am going Xmas shopping
> 
> Time to order some stuff on the internet and hide it in the garage until the 13th, then put it in some shopping bags to march back through the doors with!


OMG! the things people will do to escape for the day! Brilliant!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> Will deffo be there, wife thinks I am going Xmas shopping
> 
> Time to order some stuff on the internet and hide it in the garage until the 13th, then put it in some shopping bags to march back through the doors with!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Mine's working! :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

mines just not bothered! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

mine would rather haveme out the house


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Can you turn up but not go on the rollers? As much as I want to know my power output I don't want to risk running in 2WD mode.

Is anyone, other than me, bringing a P-Torque mapped car on the day because that's what was missing from the results at TOTD earlier this year.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Naresh we are running in 4wd mate.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Stick my name down! I'll drive down for this! Give me a chance to use the car for one of the first times this year!

:roll:

It will be nice to see what it really puts out too.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Naresh.

Read my post on the 2nd page. We are all running in 4wd.

Other than the obvious (Amz, Me, Adam) Who's comming from north ish or north west ish london? Suppose it would be rude of us not to all cruise up together if we are heading there from the same place!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

T7 BNW said:


> Read my post on the 2nd page. We are all running in 4wd.


Didn't I read somewhere that some guys were going to be running in 2WD by pulling a fuse, hence doing at their own risk? :roll:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Naresh.
> 
> Read my post on the 2nd page. We are all running in 4wd.
> 
> Other than the obvious (Amz, Me, Adam) Who's comming from north ish or north west ish london? Suppose it would be rude of us not to all cruise up together if we are heading there from the same place!


excuse me............ :roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Naresh said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Read my post on the 2nd page. We are all running in 4wd.
> ...


What exactly are the risks?? Mine ran in 2wd at JBS, had to as they only have a 2wd dyno :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm coming and want to meet you guys, Adam, Amit, Ben, Naresh, Suraj (if he can get out of bed) en route...

Is there somewhere we can meet?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Numbers are looking very good!

VSPURS - Added 
Naresh - Added 
Rich - what way are you driving around the M25, if passing Heathrow, you can stop at mine, im just off J17/J16


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Naresh said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Read my post on the 2nd page. We are all running in 4wd.
> ...


Hey Naresh,

we did mention you can run in 2WD if you want, but we will not be... 2WD is at your own risk. I have put your name down anyway, hope you are running, would like to see the difference between the P-Torque and Vagcheck power deliveries 

Hopefully my car will be back to normal as long as Dean can work his magic the weekend before, and I will then service my car that weekend in time for the run, so expecting some decent results!

Can't Wait!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

amiTT said:


> Numbers are looking very good!
> 
> VSPURS - Added
> Naresh - Added
> Rich - what way are you driving around the M25, if passing Heathrow, you can stop at mine, im just off J17/J16


Yep, Heathrow way mate if that's quicker. Not looked to be honest. Be nice to go up en masse... :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Rich, you could always go round the M25 through the Dartford tunnel anti-clockwise and take the M1 to MK. You could then join up with me along the way as I normally pick up the M25 either at the M11 junction or at Waltham Abbey. The West-side boys will be coming round the other direction clockwise. A very good meeting point along the way if the first service station (MOTO) after junction 6 of the M1. They have a BK too so maybe Amz can buy us all breakfast!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Rich, you could always go round the M25 through the Dartford tunnel anti-clockwise and take the M1 to MK. You could then join up with me along the way as I normally pick up the M25 either at the M11 junction or at Waltham Abbey. The West-side boys will be coming round the other direction clockwise. A very good meeting point along the way if the first service station (MOTO) after junction 6 of the M1. They have a BK too so maybe Amz can buy us all breakfast!


Will also be getting on the M25 at J28 and heading round to the M1. Rich, that would be far quicker for you than going clockwise round!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like there will be an East-side crew as well! 8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> excuse me............ :roll:


Sorry how could i forget the closest one to me!

So are we gonna get you on the rollers or not??

West side boys, i shall be sending some PM's about where to meet, but im thinking Simon, we'll meet at the texaco again, then go on to meet Adam and Amz and Suraj if he comes. Any other west side boys comming to this?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > excuse me............ :roll:
> ...


Yeah, lets meet at Temple Fortune again, Cam to if hes coming?


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Any room for a newby? :roll:

If so put me down.

Be warned: I'll be bringing along my 14 year old stepson who dribbles at the site of any sign of modding!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Daveintheuk said:


> Any room for a newby? :roll:
> 
> If so put me down.
> 
> Be warned: I'll be bringing along my 14 year old stepson who dribbles at the site of any sign of modding!


Brilliant! Of course there is room. I will get your name added. Where abouts are you coming from? Also, i am bringing a youngen to!! Hes a little older than yours (17) but he also drools at the sight of mods! We can put them in the kids play pen together!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh and East Side boys,

Cant we ALL meet somewhere on route? The westside lot are gonna meet then head up the M1. But even if we meet at the exit of the M1 near the Rolling road?

Just an idea?


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just one question..... What time???
I'm coming from North Herts so guess I'll be driving all on my own [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Will post up a time later today, once i have confirmed all with the Rolling Road.

Hammer you have a PM!


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Brilliant! Of course there is room. I will get your name added. Where abouts are you coming from? Also, i am bringing a youngen to!! Hes a little older than yours (17) but he also drools at the sight of mods! We can put them in the kids play pen together!


Play Pen :lol:

I'll be coming from milton keynes! Infact my engine won't even be warm when I get there!

Looking forward to it.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

East siders ... not sure there is much chance to meet up much before the M1, but how about South Mimms Services at J23 and then meet the West Side at Toddington at J12 on the M1?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

J12 sounds good to us West Siders!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Toddington, perfect!

May be able to sort out some free brekkie!

Daveintheuk - Added 

Man this is going to be a big turnout!


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Jct 12 on M1 sounds good to me...... Best i get my polish out, don't want to be shown up too much by you lot :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hammer216 said:


> Jct 12 on M1 sounds good to me...... Best i get my polish out, don't want to be shown up too much by you lot :lol:


You are gonna need more than polish me thinks... I'm starting the prep on my car this weekend


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh no, the shame, looks like wheels off time!!!! Gonna have to work from home on that Friday and spend all day :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sad gits lol


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hammer216 said:


> Oh no, the shame, looks like wheels off time!!!! Gonna have to work from home on that Friday and spend all day :lol: :lol:


That's exactly what i'm doing


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Looking at the location in Bletchley, those coming from the M25/M1 might be better off going up the A5. Has dual carriageway for parts, lots of straight bits of road (and the occasional speed camera), but does avoid the motorway and the average speed restrictions. Is a more direct route, plus A roads are more fun than motorways!

From memory there is a pub, near a Shell garage just after you get on the A5. Could meet in the car park.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Any places left for my mate stuTT?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

A-roads are likely to throw up alot of dirt so you guys polishing your cars will be dissappointed on arrival at the venue. :? 
Coming from East Lonon I've got no chance of keeping the car clean either!

Matt - you running a P-Torque map?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Naresh, I'm running a P-torque remap and am hoping to get a slot for a dyno run. Would be very interested to see the result, good, bad or indifferent....

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

APS - stage 3


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Matt,

your mate stu_tt is on the list 

Come on people, 19 on the list now, lets get to that magic 20!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Have they given you an idea how many they can do mate. Don't want people to do the journey and then not have time to fit people on.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Naresh said:


> A-roads are likely to throw up alot of dirt so you guys polishing your cars will be dissappointed on arrival at the venue. :?
> Coming from East Lonon I've got no chance of keeping the car clean either!


Lots and lots of Wax, either way, as long as its presentable for Video footage!



Hark said:


> Have they given you an idea how many they can do mate. Don't want people to do the journey and then not have time to fit people on.


Well we were quoted 20 people, so we are good so far, there are also a couple coming who are non runners, and I may be a non runner too due to my gearbox issues, will know by the 6th Dec when Dean comes to check it out...


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Bollo*£$ to keeping it clean, I didn't pay all the money for a big turbo to worry about a bit of dirt!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

nice one amiTT, dowe have a timetable? If on the rollers late on in the afternoon I want to plan my day; may come down a bit later than say, first thing...
looking forward to meeting everyone, and of course your motors. Feel like I may be a bit down on the power front; a few suggestions will surely leave me with a big hole in my pocket.... :lol:

thanks again

stu


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Any update on what time we are kicking off?? The Mrs has now decided I can drop her off in MK for shopping while I play!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah sorry guys.

I think we want to get there for 8.30 - 9.00am. So its gonna be an early one! But who cares! really gonna be a fun day!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Naresh said:


> Can you turn up but not go on the rollers? As much as I want to know my power output I don't want to risk running in 2WD mode.
> 
> Is anyone, other than me, bringing a P-Torque mapped car on the day because that's what was missing from the results at TOTD earlier this year.


I will be


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Do we have to be there for 9am 

Can't I come with the midlands chaps at like 11am or 12? Surely we need to space the 19 cars out a bit....


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

AmiTT take some advice mate, dont stop the numbers at 20 as nearer the time people will pull out for whatevere reason or they just wont show. Happened to me.

If you want a sure 20 on the day you'll need a list of 25-30 people.

If you get more turn up it'll be run on a first come first served basis and all you can do is try and get as many through as possible but the chances are slim of this occuring!


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I will def be there early then as really want to see what my car is producing (other than CO2 :lol: )


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

OK, I shall devise a timetable! Can I have some indicated times of when people would like to run?

Hark and the other midlands peeps can join in or after 11?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm happier to get down there for around 11 ish and come down with the other guys from the Midlands!


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm keen to be an early bird.......


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I will be there more for the meet people and cars, so dont mind if I dont get to run mine or not.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

def want to run mine, but will come down with the other mids lads for 11-12, can make it earlier or later if timetable for my run dictates. Just let me know, please.

stu


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Well Amz and I and probably Adam will be there from first thing untill the end of the day i should think!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'll be there for 9-9.30am,can you ask if they could organise a burger van for the day?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> i'll be there for 9-9.30am,can you ask if they could organise a burger van for the day?


Your getting there at 9-9.30 and you want the van there for the day????


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

OK, trying to get a bit of a timetable going. How about we run 3 slots, morning, afternoon and late afternoon?

Morning Slot 9:00 to 12:00
Caney
amiTT
AdamTTR
T7 BNW
Hammer216
Daveintheuk

Afternoon Slot 12:00 to 15:00
stu_tt
VSPURS
Hark
G12MO X
rustyintegrale
elrao

Late Afternoon Slot 15:00 to 18:00
None...

If I could get some more preferences that would be much appreciated


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

cheers amiTT, looks good to me.

looking forward to the results and a shed load of advice from the rest you !!

stu


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll be there around 10ish so happy to take a morning or afternoon slot.

Likewise.. I'm looking forward to the meet and getting some useful TT info!!


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks ok to me, I will be there around 9am, so Morning slot is perfect....


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

stu_tt said:


> cheers amiTT, looks good to me.
> 
> looking forward to the results and a shed load of advice from the rest you !!
> 
> stu


I am looking forward to this too, even if it is not as expected, it will be a fun day out, and a good oppertunity to think of those last minute xmas pressies with all the discussions going on...


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I presume my dsg box should be ok on the rollers? 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ELLIOTT said:


> I presume my dsg box should be ok on the rollers? 8)


well i'm sure someone lives your way to give you a lift home anyway if it does go up in smoke so dont worry...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I would have been up for this but theres no point. I have a few mods planned early in the new year :twisted:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> I would have been up for this but theres no point. I have a few mods planned early in the new year :twisted:


In that case all the MORE reason for you to come!! You then will have a before figure then you can go back after to see how little your hard earned cash has actually made to the performance lol (talking from experiance)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > I would have been up for this but theres no point. I have a few mods planned early in the new year :twisted:
> ...


LOL, youre probably right. However I wont be in the country either.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

How many runs do you get? would be interested in coming with a new DV, and doing a before and after.

Or if anyone else is planning this I could take a peek at their results :lol:

AJ


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

triplefan said:


> would be interested in coming with a new DV, and doing a before and after.


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

triplefan said:


> How many runs do you get? would be interested in coming with a new DV, and doing a before and after.
> 
> Or if anyone else is planning this I could take a peek at their results :lol:
> 
> AJ


You can do 2 sessions if you wish, although the cost will double and we will have to spread your sessions over 2 of the slots...

Also, LOOKS LIKE IM RUNNING FOR SURE  Been to APS this morning, sorted my issues out, identified a couple others, but those are being sorted very very quickly! Just happy my gearbox is now behaving


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm hoping to be up there early but put me down for the midday session to be on the safe side. I think I'm just gonna drive up when I'm ready. If I meet some of you guys on the road we're gonna have us a convoy... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amiTT said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > How many runs do you get? would be interested in coming with a new DV, and doing a before and after.
> ...


Thats good news - good work Amz!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

triplefan said:


> would be interested in coming with a new DV, and doing a before and after.
> 
> AJ


no gains at all from this i'm afraid


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Unless the old one is buggered of course....


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm hoping to be up there early but put me down for the midday session to be on the safe side. I think I'm just gonna drive up when I'm ready. If I meet some of you guys on the road we're gonna have us a convoy... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


Added


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Have you got specific times for me and the other Midland boys?

:?:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Have you got specific times for me and the other Midland boys?
> 
> :?:


Not a specific time, just choose a slot thats good for you...

The slots are in no particular order...


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Any body passing nottingham or near here on the way?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Unless the old one is buggered of course....


who rattled your cage


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

amiTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got specific times for me and the other Midland boys?
> ...


I think that we are due down for around 12.00. Can you get us in around then??


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Any room for a little 'un  I wont be running my car but i'd love to come down and meet some of you guys as i only live about 15 mins away,when does it all kick off?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Been away in Europe for last couple of days so just wanted to catch up.

Was hoping people would hang around most of the day. Although i do like the sound of the Time Slots.

Its kicking off about 8.30/9.00. I know most of the west side guys will be hanging around most of the day. (Yes adam you dont have a choice!)

Rusty arent you comming up early for the cruise?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Rusty arent you comming up early for the cruise?


Yes if we have somewhere to meet. Got any good places in mind? :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

elrao said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Rich, you could always go round the M25 through the Dartford tunnel anti-clockwise and take the M1 to MK. You could then join up with me along the way as I normally pick up the M25 either at the M11 junction or at Waltham Abbey. The West-side boys will be coming round the other direction clockwise. A very good meeting point along the way if the first service station (MOTO) after junction 6 of the M1. They have a BK too so maybe Amz can buy us all breakfast!
> ...


We are hoping to meet up with some of the "East Siders" so we can all cruise together. I thought we where then gonna meet some of the midlands boys, but think they are coming down later.

So plan to me sounds like we should meet at 8.15 at the MOTO Service Station junction 6 on the M1. The West Side lot are meeting near the M1 near junction 2 and driving up from there. Speak to Naresh about exact plans for East Side cruise. Naresh does this sound like a good time and place for us all to meet? Lets get this cruising confirmed so people can join.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

After reading the entire post back.

Are we also meeting some people at Junction 12? Toddington service station? Midlands boys, are we just gonna see you there later?? Dont fancy all turning up together? Caney, Bikers, Daveintheuk are we just meeting you there or fancy turning up in a entourage? We could meet at Junction 12? Or Junction 13?

So to confirm what i believe the day looks like as follows:

West Side meet 7.30 ish. Near Junction 2 of M1

Adam TTR
AmiTT
T7 BNW
SimonQS
Jamal (Maybe)
CamV6 (Maybe)

Head down M1 to Junction 6 of M1 and meet East Side Boys.

Naresh.
Elaro
Rusty

London boys  to then head down M1 towards Junction 13 with stop at Junction 12 at 08.45. to meet final few

If the East siders let me know where they are meeting before meeting us, i can put the details up above.

Does this sound right and good to everyone? Let me know if i should add any names or locations of meets.

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay Ben, so we meet you and the Westies at Junction 6 on the M1, right? Shall we do brekkie there or is there no time? What time do you reckon you guys will be there?

What junction do we go off for MK?

I'll go East on the M25 and if I pick up Naresh and Rob on the way that's fine, if not I'll see them there too.

I'll be coming solo so will just leave when ready... :wink:

Cheers

Rich 

Are we coming with clean cars or is this gonna be a dirty meet... :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

country boy said:


> Any room for a little 'un  I wont be running my car but i'd love to come down and meet some of you guys as i only live about 15 mins away,when does it all kick off?


Added as a non runner


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay Ben, so we meet you and the Westies at Junction 6 on the M1, right? Shall we do brekkie there or is there no time? What time do you reckon you guys will be there?
> 
> What junction do we go off for MK?
> 
> ...


I'm not going to be on the M1 for 7.30 that is for sure!

Put me down for the afternoon slot and I'll get there sometime mid morning. Am supposed to be going shopping, wife won't believe me if I say I am leaving at 7am to go shopping!


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone stopping/meeting at Jct 12 M1???


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hindhead, Surrey

How far is this from the rolling road ^^?


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

About 80 miles for you mate...

if you go A3, M25, M1


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry stupid post dunno why but thought the RR was in London for a sec. Seemed like a good idea to pick something up but its like a 4 -5 detour lol


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Stupid posts don't exist on here do they? :?

Also... Has anyone got VAG-COM and a laptop that they would like to bring along? 

I'd like my autolock & Alarm bleep done as well as seeing if there's any codes popping up.

My car appears to be 'over reving' on gear change's? (and yes, I am taking my foot of the gas :lol: !)

Was thinking VagCom might help to diagnose?

Just thought I'd ask since I'd be in the company of enthusiasts [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Cheers, Dave


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes,

I will bring a laptop and vag cable etc!

We can get you sorted!


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Exellent! I'll treat you to a burger!

Looking forward to it.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

So exactly where and what time are we meeting?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Daveintheuk said:


> My car appears to be 'over reving' on gear change's? (and yes, I am taking my foot of the gas :lol: !)


Dave, your clutch is not slipping is it? When you say over revving, you change gear, punch it, the car revs but road speed does not increase and then the road speed catches up to engine speed?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> So exactly where and what time are we meeting?


If your meeting us there then about 9am.

If you wanna meet us at Junction 12 of M1 then about 8.45.



Hammer216 said:


> Anyone stopping/meeting at Jct 12 M1???


As above mate, shall we meet you there at 8.45??


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, Don't really want to go of topic but.....

I thought it was the clutch at first so I done a search on here and I'm 80% sure its not after reading up on it.

I done all the 'clutch tests' as recommended on here... Boot in in 3rd and 'blip' the clutch etc and it seems ok.

It just seems to blip up the revs when I dip the clutch, Its quite bizzare & hard to explain. I take my foot of the gas and dip the clutch to change gear and it over revs for a second (thought it was me being a numpty at first) But its defo not quite right, you have to drive it like a saint to avoid it happening... from what I was reading on here I was thinking (and hoping) that its either the clutch micro switch thingy or a sticky DV (Its a sealed DV so could'nt service it). It also blips up a bit sometimes when I hit the boost (which makes me think it IS the clutch) but I can't make it slip on demand as you would expect it to when doing the 'tests'... weird!

But, yea... worst case, its the clutch... I'll let you (very knowledgable and helpful :roll: ) guys have a look at it on the day. If it is the clutch I won't be running it on the rollers [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) I really hope its not cus there bloody expensive!

Cheers. Dave


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

08:45 sounds ok to me (although early for a Saturday!!  )....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool, ive edited the post that talks about times of us meeting etc to include J12 in.

Looking forward to meeting everyone! Really happy with the prospective turn out!


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

hopefully be there as a non runner also


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey King

We met at Audi Driver Int this year!

Why dont you run? Loking forward to seeing your car mate!


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Hey King
> 
> We met at Audi Driver Int this year!
> 
> Why dont you run? Loking forward to seeing your car mate!


Hello,

no it wasnt me.. i think some new guy has joined with a similar name to mine. not gonna run cause im gonna sell the car soon enough. jus would like to come down and meet my fellow tt drivers and seeing all those lovely mods..


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

King,

Added 

Did I not pass you once as I was coming out of APS, was a summers day and you had the roof down? Back when you was known as BrummyTT I believe...

Amz


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

amiTT said:


> King,
> 
> Added
> 
> ...


yes amit that was me.. had spacers and tie bars fitted that day. it was a nice day so u know how it is..
your car was looking nice too


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Thought so! Car looked sweet. I got some springs to pop on and some spacers too, so should be looking ace once finished!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone want a symmetrical rear light (passenger side)?

£45 while we down there.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Only about a week now guys! Anyone else in for this?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Would really like to come, but won't know until later in the week if I can make it.

Also I probably won't have time to wash the car either


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Triple dont worry about washing your car!! Amz is the only crazy person washing his car before he goes!

Just let us know if you can make it and we will add you to the list.

Hope to see you!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Triple dont worry about washing your car!! Amz is the only crazy person washing his car before he goes!
> 
> Just let us know if you can make it and we will add you to the list.
> 
> Hope to see you!


Ben, what time do you want to meet at Temple Fortune?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Still got problems with the car. Didn't make APS today as been in bed with man flu.

Have booked the car in an midland vw for 11am on Saturday with the intention of getting it fixed and then making my way down. Just hope I'm not too late but this is the only option I have now tbh. What time do you think everyone will be gone?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Simon, Will re-iterate entire mornings plans on friday evening! That way no one has an execuse for forgetting! Its gonna be an early one for everyone driving up with us. Probably meet you about 7.30 ish.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Simon, Will re-iterate entire mornings plans on friday evening! That way no one has an execuse for forgetting! Its gonna be an early one for everyone driving up with us. Probably meet you about 7.30 ish.


Thats not early, although I am getting the ferry back to Dover at 9.00pm the evening before! 

As ,long as Starbucks is open Saturday morning we should be good!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

SimonQS said:


> As ,long as Starbucks is open Saturday morning we should be good!


Good call! I will have a venti white mocha with whipped cream please


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What time are you guys meeting up at Toddington services? That is if that's the agreed meeting point. :roll:


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I understood it to be around 08:45 at toddington????... if people are meeting there then I will be there.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK Guys.

Couple of things.

Could everyone try and bring cash. I will be collecting cash from everyone and then doing a runner..... I mean and then paying Merlin.

Please expect it to be £40. If it turns out to be cheaper then great, but bring £40 just in case!

Naresh. I am not sure if youve managed to get the east siders together but the plan was as follows:

West Side meet 7.30 ish. Near Junction 2 of M1

Adam TTR
AmiTT
T7 BNW
SimonQS
Jamal (Maybe - Jamal are you comming????)

Head down M1 to Junction 6 of M1 and meet East Side Boys. (this part sounds like it may not happen as i think its only gonna be Naresh.)

Naresh.
Elaro
Rusty

London boys to then head down M1 towards Junction 13 with stop at Junction 12 at 08.45. to meet final few

So Naresh to answer your question 08.45 at Toddington. But naresh, if your driving up alone, i know its an extra 5 or so miles. but why dont you meet us north side and head up with us? Your house to my house at that time of the morning is like a 10 minute drive! The cruise for me is quite an important part of the day!!! I always enjoy a drive with lots of us!!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Guys

Just read through all 11 pages 

Unfortunately i wont be able to make it.. yeah yeah go on about how i cant get out of bed rich  Only kidding, would have really been good to see you and theo other fellas, but im in leicester so wont be able to make it..

Put it this way, atleast you wont all get shown up by the remapped 180 BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

FORGOT TO SAY - WELL DONE TO AMZ AND BEN FOR ORGANSING


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Ben, I'll make a decison in the next couple of days about what I'll be doing as I've come down with the office flu! [smiley=sick2.gif]

If I make it then I'll probably meet you boys at Toddington but PM me the details of where you guys are meeting up first so I can work out a time and route.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Office flu!!

Thats not a good enough excuse to not come to the RR event!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You'll shake it by Sat mate. Mine came on Sunday night, was off work Monday/Tuesday feeling like crap.

Back today, but feel rough. 6 staff off yesterday. 60 kids out of 400 off on Monday lol

plague?


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Ben and Amz, could you find out if the rollers are flat i.e level with the floor and have no issues with very low cars? I had this problem at the last RR i went too and they couldn't strap my car fully down as the exhaust back box was almost touching the rollers!

Please let me know and if they have no issues with very low cars i'll be there, im hoping to go another 10 to 15mm lower on the front


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, alot of organisation gone into this, hope you all have a good day


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Jamal.

Rolling road is flush in the ground. He doesnt think you will have a problem! Picture of their place is below!










Jamal. Are you gonna travel up with us?

Whats your phone number? PM Me!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Infact,

Anyone who plans on meeting us on the way up there why dont you all PM me your mobile numbers, Then we can call if we are late or cant find you!

Naresh. PM sent.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My boost is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Been gone all week then just appeared on the drive to work lol

Obviously something is not quite right. Moved some of the smaller pipes a bit last night looking for holes or damage but didnt find anything. Have been driving it in fairly low revs as knew turbo wasn't working. Did almost s**t myself when suddenly came on boost as I overtook.

Sure the bloke in front wasn't overy happy either.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

matt, sounds like a boost leak somewhere............it happened to me just after my DV was fitted...does it 'spike' ??

does this mean you're comin' on sat ??

stu


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm coming definitely...

I'll be the one in the filthy car. Soooooo bloody busy with work and no time to buff my bits... :roll:

And Ben, wash your hands for the cuddle... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK guys

The day has dawned!!

Must say im really looking forward to it!

For those who mentioned Burgers, Dont worry there will be some there! 

Here is my number for anyone who has any problems or questions.

07515482580

Remeber to bring cash please!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

OK Guys,

This is against my better judgment but at the request of many others, We are going to allow the late slot to be used for any other cars that want to run.

We can't guarantee slots, but i reckon we have space for 5-10 more cars.

So if your mates have cars and they want to bring them, then please call me to discuss. 07515482580

I will say this now. The day is TT day. IF they want to run their cars then fine, but i don't want their cars parked amongst ours as it will ruin any photo shoots. (sorry to sound anal! ).

So tell them to keep the car parked round the corner till it's their turn on the rollers!

So far joining us we have a

Audi S3.

So maybe we can keep it to VAG cars.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

As the co-organiser of this event, if you cant get hold of ben, give me a call on 07709 828262, will be more than happy to help 

Cheers!


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

T7 BNW - Don't forget your VAGCOM gear buddy! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Look forward to seeing you lot and your motors! See you there!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Already packed and ready to go


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Heavy rain forecast guys - why is that everytime we get together it rains!! And this time we don't have Suraj to blame! :lol:

I will make a late decision tonight.

Can anyone confirm how many maps will be represented on the day?

Vagcheck
Revo
AMD
P-Torque etc??


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Naresh, you HAVE to com, you let me down last minute on the last event i organised! Im gonna take it personally if you do it on two events!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Gutted!

Car's not ready for tomorrow!

You guys are going to think that my car is all in my head! To be honest I'm beginning to think that way right now!

 :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I might do, but a long way to go with 2 kids without going in the TT!

I'm just gutted!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be there at about 12pm with Stu and maybe King TT.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

So what's the final agreed meeting place on the M1 and what time? I'll be doing the anti clockwise route around the M25...

Can someone also post the full address of the rolling road place including postcode so I can whack it into the sat-nav?

Looks like it's gonna be pissing down all day but at least it'll wash the salt off underneath my car. I apologise already for the state of it. Just haven't had time or daylight to clean it and certainly no time tomorrow if I'm leaving early.

Cheers guys. Looking forward to it!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Can someone also post the full address of the rolling road place including postcode so I can whack it into the sat-nav?


on the 1st page :wink: :

Location:
Marlin Motors Engineers
5, Wellington Place
Bletchley
Milton Keynes
Buckinghamshire
MK3 5NA

| bet my TT's dirtier than yours tomorrow :!:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

was said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone also post the full address of the rolling road place including postcode so I can whack it into the sat-nav?
> ...


Yeah found it thanks! Bet it isn't... :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Was, Adam asked if you could bring the washer :?: Don't know what he is talking about but he said you would know?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Was, Adam asked if you could bring the washer :?: Don't know what he is talking about but he said you would know?


Alloy engine compartment buttons I reckon...

Are there any V6s going? I have a set of 42 Draft Design buttons going. Open to offers on the day. :wink:

I need to build up my Was fund... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > I have a set of 42 Draft Design buttons going. Open to offers on the day. :wink:


1st dibs plz


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I maybe brining my v6 along 8) still standard until january though


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Good to see you all today.

I hope I get the chance to bring my car next time.

Sam, your car is quick! Thanks for the ride!

Steve

:wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Guys,

amazing event! Great turn out, great conversation, great people and great cars! I shall post the logging I did shortly.

Can I take this oppertunity to thank all of those who came, who ran, who spectated, it was because of all of you today was a success! Not every figure was correct, not every run was smooth, but we all had fun, and we all left still smiling 

Guys, im really sorry, I did not get a pic of every car, so please don't shoot me for missing you out, i hope you can understand I was trying to collect data and organise things so a few did get missed out...

Thanks guys! Hope to run another event shortly


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Good job Ben and Amit - well organised and well attended.

Any pictures yet people?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Very shortly, I have just got in, will be doing a thread in the MK1 section as it was all MK1s!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry I could not make this. Sounds like it was a bit of a hoot!
Look forward to the pics.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Guys, Gals and all other TT owners who attended!

Thanks all for coming. I was really pleased with the turn out. I have a feeling Amitt and I may collaborate again in the future to organise some more events!

As amit said, we know this wasn't a rocket science rolling road event. The figures aren't EXACT, and some of the figures are rather strange. Such as the Air in take figures and transmission losses, BUT i think everyone had a good day.

Once again thanks for attending and i hope we can have continued success on further events organised!!

Cheers!

Ben


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

HI mate. Many thanks for organising. Mine didnt perform well at all but wonder if the rollers were getting damp towards the end and with the high torque the haldex was kicking in hard? Just a theory.

You making a new thread for results or...?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

as this is closely watched, i think a new thread is in order, will be in the MK1 section shortly!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Ooh im looking forward to the piccies and results, come on peeps 

Glad u all had a good day.. wish i coulda made it.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Matt,

With the amount of revolutions the rollers do, they will not get damp, or wet!! Beleive me wet or dampness is not something you would need to worry about on rollers!

I was gutted it didnt go perfectly for you. I know youve put alot of time and effort into your car. I dont have an explination of why yours was different to anyone else, but i am gutted for you mate!

Sorry again

Ben


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Matt's was not different, looking at the video I took of mine, it was doing the same thing. The boost was peaking, the haldex throwing the power to the back, and then the front. This threw the rollers off and gave an incomplete run...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well a great big thank you to Amit and Ben for a well organised and operated day today. Given the crap weather, the turnout was excellent and I think this reciprocates the effort you guys put in to organising this event.

The guys operating the rolling road were helpful, informative and flexible so let's not forget them either.

Thanks also to Sam for making me poop my pants, Was for talking me out of £500 :wink: and Adam for taking all the abuse like the man he is. :wink:

Great day and really nice to put some new faces to forum members, thanks! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Results posted in a new thread 

viewtopic.php?p=1338490#p1338490


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Amit/Ben

thanks for arrange the fun day , next time sort the weather out if you can :wink:

was good to see my TT was running nice and healthy with 520 bhp 

cheers
was


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Amit & Ben - just to add my thanks for organising the day. I met a lot of sound blokes and got a lot of advice. Shame my run wasn't quite right, but there you go :? ..... would really have liked to come away with a valid data sheet....but I know it's a bit hit and miss with the haldex... I don't think my car has ever been so dirty!!!! :lol: :lol: 
cheers guys, and good to meet the rest of you too
stu


----------

